# Muse



## Altmer (Sep 12, 2008)

this is a thread for indie/alt rock fags who are not snobs enough to listen to these guys. basically, that's me, and a bunch of other people who aren't alt/indie fags. I doubt anyone here hasn't heard of Muse, or you've been living under a fucking rock. so, discuss

a) matt bellamy's smelly feet
b) chris going bald
c) alien conspiracies
d) whether butterflies and hurricanes really is a rachmaninoff ripoff
e) the juicy riffs on stockholm syndrome
f) black holes and revelations
g) YOUR favourite Muse album
h) that cool bass distortion
i) Italian women
j) anything else I forgot to mention and you feel belongs in a Muse thread

oh and in before AK says these guys are too commercial, suck, and do not have a female vocalist

mainly because Matt sings falsetto so much it's half girly!


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

if muse were a vagina I would sex it up all day


I only have black holes and revelations and a single of hysteria though  :(  need moar, what do you recommend


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolution is their best album imo.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 12, 2008)

Muse are awesome.

That's pretty much all I have to say :O

My brother has Black Holes and Revelations and Absolution so I just took them off him


----------



## Altmer (Sep 12, 2008)

Eevee said:


> if muse were a vagina I would sex it up all day
> 
> 
> I only have black holes and revelations and a single of hysteria though  :(  need moar, what do you recommend


absolution, absolutely

i like origin and showbiz okay but absolution is the best


----------



## Morbid (Sep 12, 2008)

Muse were my favourite band for about year before I got into metal. These days I don't listen to them that much tbh (maybe I'll put an album on of theirs every couple of weeks or so, whereas before I'd listen to like two of theirs every day lol) but they're still a very good band, one of the few bands that justify all the hype the mainstream press gives out. They're also rather good live :D


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, I don't think they suck at all, I think they are quite talented. just not my cup of tea. i can see where people adore them though


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 13, 2008)

imho Muse would be better if they weren't essentially a watered-down version of Radiohead. But that doesn't stop me from loving them, especially Butterflies and Hurricanes, and Map of the Problematique.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

if we're talking origin I agree but tbh the last two albums don't really have so much to do with radiohead. on the newer albums you can definitely hear a "Muse" sound


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 13, 2008)

SUPERMASSIVE BLACK HOOOOOOOORL


----------



## Morbid (Sep 13, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> imho Muse would be better if they weren't essentially a watered-down version of Radiohead. But that doesn't stop me from loving them, especially Butterflies and Hurricanes, and Map of the Problematique.


I can't stand Radiohead.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 13, 2008)

I can stand them but I certainly don't like them


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

Radiohead is fucking amazing


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess all I have is _In Rainbows_ but if that's any indication of their music I'm not really going to bother trying the rest


----------



## Fireworks (Sep 13, 2008)

agreeing that Radiohead is really awesome

also I doubt you'd like any of the other Radiohead albums AK


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> I guess all I have is _In Rainbows_ but if that's any indication of their music I'm not really going to bother trying the rest


ok computer is better


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 13, 2008)

In Rainbows is my favorite but Kid A and OK Computer are also brilliant


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

in rainbows is good but it kinda slumps in the middle

videotape is one of my favourite radiohead songs though


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 13, 2008)

I adore every single track on In Rainbows

that's more than I can say for any other Radiohead album... really, any other album by any band


----------



## Morbid (Sep 13, 2008)

Some guy in my old Physics class kept making me listen to OK Computer, and the hatred grew with every listen. lol slight exaggeration there. but basically don't like Radiohead.

anyway Muse

did anyone else here go to the Wembley Stadium gigs?


----------



## Altmer (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not British.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 13, 2008)

I once went to a party with two of the band members and didn't realize XD

I like some of their stuff, some of it grates a little.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 14, 2008)

muse muse MUSE.

this forum has stopped sucking by over 30%.




So yeah. Muse rule. _Absolution_ and _Black Holes and Revelations_ are my two favourite albums... and out of those, my two favourite songs would be _Stockholm Syndrome_ and _Knights of Cydonia_. I also have _Origin of Symmetry_ and _Showbiz_.



> did anyone else here go to the Wembley Stadium gigs?


Sadly, I hadn't discovered them by then, so nope. I would sell my left arm to go to one of their gigs nowadays. D:


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha, Knights of Cydonia. Our Music teacher once made us analyze that song because it contained "so many interesting thing [sic]".


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

lol'd


----------

